# Small detailed Embroidered Logo (like Polo Horse)



## cmprogrock (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi,
I'm trying to understand how the Ralph Lauren Polo Logo is produced, as I am trying to get something similar made. (like a little Baseball player)

The problem I am finding is (1) small size (2) stitching quality & style.

The services i have tried so for have only been able to produce larger size patches - with a general 45 degree stitch.

I'm looking for small with a stitch pattern that is relevant to the logo.

What service am i looking for?

I think I need a custom digitizer to produce a 'Stitch File'. Then some production firm that can handle small logo's on Polos (not Appliques)

Any answers are appreciated


----------



## Appleback (Aug 3, 2008)

I would start with Dakota Collectibles to see if they have what you are looking for. For a custom logo you will need a digitizer we use Strawberry Stitch.

Dakota Collectibles, Embroidery Designs

Custom Embroidery Digitizing Quotes - Custom Embroidery Logos.

Frank


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

Get a good commercial digitizer and tell them you want to use 60 weight thread with 75/9 needles. It makes a world of difference for small text and detailed designs.

-James


----------

